# Victim of ATM fraud....to the tune of €3000!



## homerjay (23 Jan 2005)

Just logged into BOI banking 365 after a week and discovered that 3,000 was whipped out of my account in 6 seperate transactions....jaysus !!!  They stopped when they maxed my overdraft !!

I have my card so I guess my laser was skimmed or copied !!

I've cancelled the card tonight.

I assume I'll get my money back ....right ?

If anyone else been though this, I'd be grateful if you could let me know what the process is.

Cheers


----------



## ninsaga (23 Jan 2005)

..contact the bank again & ask them if they will be notifying the guards as part of their checks - or if it is up to you to do that yourself.

Please be sure to post how this is proceeding.


----------



## sueellen (23 Jan 2005)

Hi Homerjay,

Sorry to hear about this fraud on your card - it is stressful to say the least.

These previous threads might be worth a read  and this one *may* also be relevant  - this link also makes reference to laser card fraud.

When you cancelled the card what did the bank have to say about the transactions?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jan 2005)

*If anyone else been though this, I'd be grateful if you could let me know what the process is.*

Been there...
<!--EZCODE LIST START--><ul><li>You probably did right to cancel your card immediately.</li><li>Contact your card provider and inform them about the unautorised transactions and they should be able to initiate a "charge back" to check if they were authorised. Once they find out that they were not then you should receive the money back.</li><li>However check your card terms & conditions in case there is any initial excess for which you will be held liable particularly if there was any possibility that somebody known to you had access to your card details as opposed to someboty unknown skimming your card or even just automatically generating the card number and using merchants who did not check additional details such as address, expiry date or authorisation code (on the reverse of the card).</li></ul><!--EZCODE LIST END-->
The  might also be of interest to you or others.
Good luck.


----------



## Sherib (23 Jan 2005)

*Victim of ATM fraud....to the tune to Eur3,000 !!!*

Agree with ninsaga and think you should contact the Fraud Squad straight away.  Your card could have been copied anywhere.  A few years ago Visa contacted me to cancel my card.  Didn't say why but I got the info 
from a young guy in Visa later.

Apparently, quite a number of cards had been copied 
in a snazzy restaurant on/close to The Green and used
fraudulently around the world.  Don't know whether
Visa or the Fraud Squad discovered the scam first.
The frauds happened over a period of weeks subsequent to copying.  You can bet you're not the only one.  Hope you get your money back.  The new chip and pin with AIB Visa should make it more secure but not so with
Laser.


----------



## moneyhoney (24 Jan 2005)

*ATM fraud*

I sympathise......same thing happened to my brother & it took about a month to get his money back.

I presume that this was your ATM vard that was skimmed & not your Visa?? It happens at ATM machines when someone fits a device to an ATM that copies your card details & either sees your PIN over your shoulder or attaches a camera to the ATM.

Basically, it is really hard to prove that it wasn't you that took the money out as there is nothing strange that shows up on the transaction from the bank's systems.

So - what you need to do is:

Contact your bank & tell them that you did not make this withdrawals. They will get things in motion with the fraud squad. Don't be surprised if they interview you down at the station - it's standard procedure. The  main thing is that you report to your bank as soon as you can that you did not make the withdrawals.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2005)

*Re: ATM fraud*

Sorry - I mistakenly assumed a credit card and not an _ATM_ card as originally pointed out. However some of the tips I mentioned above still apply.


----------



## homerjay (25 Jan 2005)

*update*

First thanks to all of you who took the time to reply (sort of restores your faith in people....look i'm gushing !!).  

Just thought I'd update you.

Went down to my bank this morning to give them the details. To be fair they were very helpful.  They told me that I had to report the fraud to my local garda station and get a Police Report completed.  In my innocence i thought this would be a rubber stamp job but i got hauled into a private room and was interviewed and had to give a detailed statement.  Then I got the police report and went back to the bank.  Despite having been there just an hour earlier they'd already got the wheels in motion and had a file (awaiting the police report) on the fraud ready to go up to their own fraud investigation people.  They told me it'd be about a week to sort out and get the money credited to my account.  They said nothing about any excess that i might have to pay.

I'll keep you updated.

Thanks again


----------



## moneyhoney (25 Jan 2005)

*Garda Questioning!*

I know you might have been a little surprised at the extent to which the Gardai were involved but basically this is done becuase anyone who is just chancing their arm would be unlikely to go & sit through an interview......also the Garadi said to my brother when it happened to him that they were examining cctv footage from the ATM where the card was used, so it's kind of all designed to put off any would-be fraudsters who go into their bank & clain that their ATM card was cloned.

Would be very interested to know how long it takes to get your money back.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2005)

*Re: Garda Questioning!*

*but basically this is done becuase anyone who is just chancing their arm would be unlikely to go & sit through an interview*

Damned if they do, damned if they don't... why assume a negative motivation for this rather than simply attribute it to the _Gardaí_ doing their investigative job properly... :\


----------



## moneyhoney (25 Jan 2005)

*Garda Questioning!*

Well, a friend of mine works in the fraud squad & this is the procedure that has been worked out between the banks, IPSO & the Gardai as one possible way of deterring people from committing first party fraud. There are alot of stories about ATM cloning/skimming out in the media, so people are going to try & take advantage from time to time no?????


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2005)

*Re: Garda Questioning!*

Oh - a friend told you. Well, that's different then...


----------



## moneyhoney (25 Jan 2005)

*Garda Questioning!*

I didn't say a friend told me - I said a friend of mine works for the fraud squad...........


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2005)

*Re: Garda Questioning!*

Is s/he telepathic or something?


----------



## moneyhoney (27 Jan 2005)

*Re: Garda Questioning*

I don't understand exactly what you are asking me.


----------



## huez (8 Feb 2005)

*Lasercard Copied*

Hi, 

Glad to know I'm not alone.  I  recently discovered that somebody had managed to copy my Lasercard and obtain my pin number. In just over 1 week they managed to clear my account completely, this was over €2000. All transactions took place at ATM machines on O'Connell Street and started on the weekend of the 15th of January. 

I am currently going thought the same process as the previous poster (Cancelled card, reported to Gardai, hasseling my local branch staff..etc)and only hope that my bank is as fast in resolving this.  

Initially I was told that it would be no problem as all the transactions were out of character and it would probably take about a week to get the money back into my account.

A week passed and there was no sign of the money.  After ringing the bank I was told that they have a limit on what they can instantly pay back on but if this limit is breeched further investigation is required.  It is now 3 weeks since I discovered the fraud and I'm still waiting.

What worries me most is that I still have no Idea as to when and were my card was copied.   

I cannot understand why banks do not use some sort of  biometric security. for example card swipe + finger print scanner at every ATM Machine.


----------



## sherman (8 Feb 2005)

*Re: Lasercard Copied*

This is one of the reasons I check all my accounts online every day - it pays to check daily so you can check for fraud, or more commonly, bank 'mistakes', and rectify them quickly.


----------



## homerjay (11 Feb 2005)

*Update*

Sorry I didn't reply earlier (was on hols).

But BOI did a sterling job and refunded ALL my money on the Friday following the Monday that I first reported the fraud...

Never would have believed that they would sort it in 5 working days !!! I'm really impressed with BOI ! 

Sorry to hear the other poster still hasn't got your money after 3 weeks.


----------



## dave_brent (31 Oct 2007)

*Re: Victim of ATM fraud....to the tune of  Eur3,000 !!!*

my card was done abroad and well over my Card limit and over draft limit.... who is responsible... I dont have my card although I think i left it in a hotel room by mistake


----------



## jhegarty (1 Nov 2007)

*Re: Victim of ATM fraud....to the tune of  Eur3,000 !!!*



dave_brent said:


> my card was done abroad and well over my Card limit and over draft limit.... who is responsible... I dont have my card although I think i left it in a hotel room by mistake




first thing to do it ring the bank and tell them the card has been stolen .... next thing is make a police report...

how long do you think the card has been missing ? when did you last use it?


----------



## Sn@kebite (1 Nov 2007)

How can they even clear out your a/c at an _ATM_ without the _PIN_?


----------



## Seagull (1 Nov 2007)

*Re: Victim of ATM fraud....to the tune of €3000!*

Huez says that the card was copied. If they've got the equipment to clone the card, they probably have some way of recording the pin, even if it's only a strategically placed little camera to film the person entering the code.


----------

